# [VIDEO] CM9 Alpha 2 for HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source::


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

i installed it a couple hrs ago. but good video though. everything works great


----------



## thedoman (Nov 5, 2011)

JMillion said:


> i installed it a couple hrs ago. but good video though. everything works great


Noted an occasional blip less than 1 second when using netflix but it was rare and the video quality was good

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk

Many thanks to all of the developers who made this possible.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the development section is reserved for releases. moved to TP general.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree. Thank you for moving this post. Not sure how it ended up in Dev in the first place.


----------



## roryschmitz (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice video and I'm looking forward to more of yours in the future. Thank you for the confirmation on Netflix and HW acceleration. I may give this Alpha 2 a try. I'm still holding myself back on CM7-3.5 simply for the full support for HW acceleration. I'm still wondering if someone could give me a confirmation on this as I'm a casual CM user, but with the lack of HW accel. in Alpha 1, did that prevent games from functioning properly as well as video? I'm not certain where the fine line begins...


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, the HW acceleration was lost only in videos. Games that play videos as a cutscene were also hamped though. but the actual gameplay was fine all along.


----------

